# Solved: Exchange 2010 with Server 2008 & SBS



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have installed & configure a Windows 2008 Server R2 with domain org.mydomain.com my server name is Mainsrv
I have installed & configured Exchange 2010...but i want my email to be [email protected]

Also

I have a SBS Server that is setup at mydomain.local but i want it to be available at mydomain.co.uk

Any suggestions?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. In Organisation Configuration, configure Accepted doamins for mydomain.local AND mydomain.co.uk.
For email addresses, configure Email Recipient Policy to define the format for email addresses.
2. You need to change the DNS forward loopup zone to use mydomain.com - if you have a Active Directory domain, that may need renaming too. See Domain rename article:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc794869(WS.10).aspx


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

i think he means recipient policy. Its set his default addresses as whatever.local and he wants his.co.uk.

you need exchange managment console, org level then recpient policy and set the co.uk or coms to your default address


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help...


----------

